# Going to europe Must have book



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Going to europe and want to save on site fees.
Book to have `Camperstop europe ` ISBN 978-90-76080-12-3
www.camperstop.com
Has many gps co ordinates.

I got fed up with being ripped off in Italy up to 38 euro per night to be pitched in shanty towns and bought the above.
I am sure i purchased it from Vicarious books

A must have in the maps locker

Dave P


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Seen mixed reports on Camperstop.

Camping-Car infos is very good for aires - comes on a DVD, includes photos, GPS in most cases, and importantly comments from people who've stayed on the aires - never more than 2 months out of date. All the Aires Book also very good - Outdoor Bits have it for sale.

 
Keith


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ripped off*

Euros 38 Bargain, was asked for £45 including a £5 discount (I am talking Pounds now) for San Remo Bank holiday Monday. Not for a pitch but a car parking spot with no electricity as the site was full.

A short but mad drive with the Italian nutters through to France saw us in Cannes with a heated outdoor pool for £12.

All Year Round from £12 upwards

Trev.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Campingcar-infos DVD every time for us. 16 Euros, bargain.

www.campingcar-infos.com

Gerry


----------



## 113376 (Jun 16, 2008)

looked at campinginfo's website and it's all in french???

what is the difference between this book and the camping card book?


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We used the Bord Atlas books from the German Reisemobil magazine this year and found them useful. One book is just for Germany the other a selection of Stellplatz, some actually at campsites, in most other European countries. We found the information for each place to be accurate and the photos helpful, but its all in German so we had to work out what the various words meant - most important was kostenlos = free :lol: 

Only niggle was they are all in alphabetical order for the whole of Germany so once in an area we wrote down all the nearby town names otherwise you are always flipping back and forwards to the map. It would help if they had the key for the symbols in other languages, and if they could use different symbols on the map for the types of stellplatz ie restaurant, campsite, factory/dealer or an ordinary stellplatz. At least it didn't fall apart with intensive use like some of the other guides do  

It cost £20 from Vicarious Books and we only saw it for sale at one dealer's in Germany for €17,90 

Steve


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The one book I definitely would not go to France without is the Caravan Clubs "Caravan Europe 1". At £8.50 its fantastic value for money.

But then I'm not really an Aire person. I do use them when its suits, but I don't get much pleasure been 6" from the next van.

I'll get my helmet and retreat to the bunker :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I must agree, caravan club europe 1. a must have.
this year we stayed on 2 sites @7 euros each and one free, some were more but the choice is yours.
Enjoy.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

StAubins.

Fully agree with you. We always use campsites unless overwhelming reason not to (e.g. lost and tired ). I would rather have the convenience of a clean convenience, the room to sit, without having a lot of large lorries crowding round.

The most odd thing I've seen was a group of motorhomes, some very new and expensive, parked in an Aire right outside a campsite. The fee for the Aire was 7 Euros, the campsite was 14 Euros, with shop, restaurant, bar, pool and wonderful views.

Whilst realising there are some who seem to prefer Aires or even wild camping, I stick with the majority in using a good clean campsite away from road noise and fumes. Also large lorries have a habit of revving up and moving off very early in the morning.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Book*



StAubyns said:


> The one book I definitely would not go to France without is the Caravan Clubs "Caravan Europe 1". At £8.50 its fantastic value for money.
> 
> But then I'm not really an Aire person. I do use them when its suits, but I don't get much pleasure been 6" from the next van.
> 
> ...


Where can I buy the book?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Trev

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Planni...rseas+Sites/Caravan+Europe/Caravan+Europe.htm

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Book it*

Hello,

Thanks for that, we are not members so it is £16.

Trev.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Stayed on a fantastic aire in France on the run home from our recent Italy trip. The base area was quite normal - just a dilapidated toilet block and parking spaces - just two lorries parked up. But then I spotted some steps up to a picnic area. From the top of the steps I could see there was a huge area of virtually parkland, with copses, picnic tables etc. Weather was a bit damp so there was nobody there. All we had to do was to drive up a track past the No-Entry sign and settle down with a view over the adjacent countryside, completely out of sight and sound of the autoroute below. Fantastic and free.

Harry


----------

